# Le Mans 24hrs 2007: 5-Star camping with Audi **LIST CLOSED**



## TThriller

EDIT: 15th MARCH - LIST CLOSED. 

Update:

The confirmed list of those of us going to the Le Mans 24 Hours with Audi Events this year are:



> 1. TThriller - Dave and Gill
> 2. Yogibear - Fraser and Cathryn
> 3. ttvic - Vic (solo)
> 4. phodge - Penny and Dave
> 5. thebears - Dale and Dave
> 6. KevToTTy - Kev and David
> 7. scoTTy - Paul and Peter
> 8. Danksy - Nick and John
> 
> Eight cars and 15 people: not a bad, not bad at all.... With two cars going on to The Nurburgring afterwards.


Well done all of you [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

I know that we are all going to have a real good blast of a time at Le Mans with plenty of partying [smiley=drummer.gif] plenty of drinking [smiley=cheers.gif] plenty of food [smiley=chef.gif] plenty of fun [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] more drinking [smiley=cheers.gif] and more fun [smiley=jester.gif] plenty of discussion [smiley=gossip.gif] more drinking [smiley=cheers.gif] Oh, and maybe even watch a little motorsport [smiley=computer.gif] And very little sleep [smiley=sleeping.gif]

I know that the increase in the Audi fees this year has meant that many of us have had to do some soul-searching and budget-shifting before we could make the commitment. If the cost had been more like last year I'm sure we would have needed many more pitches.

So to get a group together like this will, I am sure, make it a really enjoyable event and rove to be well worth the effort to involve ourselves in the amazing atmosphere of this very unique International motoring event .

Me and Kev have also got to look forward to the sprint :roll: over to Reims immediately afterwards: enroute to some trackday fun at the Nurburgring 8)

Many thanks to Fraser for his support and assistance getting this event together [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 

*I'll see you all at Le Mans! * 


Cheers!

Dave

---------------------------------------------------- ORIGINAL POST ------------------------------------------------

Hi all!

I have volunteered to be your point-of-contact this year with Audi Events for booking your stay at their 5-Star campsite at Le Mans.

This year Audi Events will not be accepting bookings direct from Audi owners, but referring owners to their dealers who will make the necessary arrangements. Audi Events have kindly agreed to allow me to be the conduit for TT owners. This will allow us TT owners to organise yourselves for the trip to Le Mans and our stay at the campsite quite possible in an area together. Non-TT owners will have to book through their local dealer.

Please post your LE MANS interest on this thread.

Firm interest for Le Mans 2007:

1. TThriller (Dave)
2. Yogibear (Fraser)
3. ttvic
4. thebears 
5. jdmave
6. phodge
7. KevtoTTy
8. mlarner

Tentative interest for Le Mans 2007:

A. scoTTy
B. digimeisTTer
C. E

Can all you that have expressed your interest in this event please
PM me your email address and your mobile phone numbers so that
I can react quicky when I get further info from Audi Events.

This is going to be cracking year at Le Mans!

Dave

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For any Le Mans virgins out there, here are the details from the 2006 year's event to give you an idea what to expect for 2007.

(Ignore the dates!!! The Terms and Conditions will be slightly different. Hopefully the cost won't be too different to last year).



> _ We are delighted to be able to inform you that Audi UK will once again be providing the Audi UK campsite at this most prestigious of motor races, over the weekend of the 17/18 June 2006.
> 
> For many of you that have stayed with us in previous years you should note that we have moved location for 2006, however, the facility will still provide you with the best of everything, as per usual.
> 
> Our new location is now in the â€˜Parking Rougeâ€™ area, which is just off the Avenue du Panorama, Le Mans. The parking area is well signposted from all areas of Le Mans. Once you are on Avenue du Panorama, look out for the Audi UK campsite signs.
> 
> Cost Number Total
> Tent Area (7.5m x 5m) includes:
> 2 People & 1 Car Â£446.50
> Additional Person(s) Â£199.75
> Additional Car(s) Â£23.50
> Car Registration Number(s)
> 
> Tent Area for Single Occupancy Â£246.50
> 
> Caravan Area (10m x 7.5m) includes:
> 2 People & 1 Car Â£493.50
> Additional Person(s) Â£199.75
> Additional Car(s) Â£23.50
> Power (16 amp) Â£35.25
> Car Registration Number(s)
> 
> Motorhome Area (10m x 7.5m) includes:
> 2 People Â£528.75
> Additional Person(s) Â£199.75
> Power (16 amp) Â£35.25
> Additional Car(s) Â£23.50
> 
> Parking Rouge will provide much easier access to the new circuit village, paddock area and grandstand seats, enabling you to view all the way from the Dunlop curves to the Tetre Rouge. An added bonus will be in the installation of giant screen televisions in front of your grandstand seating area. Not only will you be able to see the start and finish area, pit lane and the first corner but you can follow the action all round the circuit via the TV screens.
> 
> The site will be open from AM on Friday 16 June and will close at Midday on 19 June. The catering operation will commence on Friday evening and will continue through to approximately 18:00 hours on Sunday 18 June. Detailed catering times will be displayed on site.
> 
> Included in your booking
> 
>  One stop booking/co-ordination and management service
>  Secure exclusive camping and parking area
>  General entrance admittance pass
>  Reserved grandstand seat
>  First class shower and toilet facilities
>  Central catering facilities
>  Pit stop cafÃ© providing refreshments throughout the race night
>  Special dietary requirements accommodated if stated on the booking form
>  24 hour security & site management
>  English speaking staff (most are Le Mans veterans able to advise and give directions to ensure you get the most out of your Le Mans experience)
> 
> Not included
> 
>  Cost of travel to and from Le Mans
>  Accommodation on route
>  Tents, caravans or motorhomes
> 
> Road routes to Le Mans are better than ever now that the new motorway from Rouen is open which now means that other than the Rouen ring road, it is virtually motorway all the way. Please note that this new motorway has no service areas. Make sure you fill your tanks in the Rouen area on the way down, and that you leave Le Mans with sufficient fuel to get to Rouen on the return journey.
> 
> To reserve your places at the Audi UK Le Mans campsite, please complete and return the enclosed booking form ensuring that you provide us with all the required information and your credit card details.
> 
> Reservations are sold on a strictly â€˜first come, first servedâ€™ basis, with full payment required at the time of the booking. Confirmation along with a receipt will be sent to you once payment has been taken.
> To ensure that we meet your requirements, please ensure that the information submitted on your booking form is correct. If you require more space on the booking form for your details, please add a new page.
> 
> You will be required to nominate your own vehicle or motorhome registration number on the form at the time of the booking.
> 
> When you check in at the site you will be issued with a wristband/tickets and passes. The wristband is your only means of admission to the site during the event weekend.
> 
> When setting up on site, please have consideration for your neighbours and others using the site. There will be separate car parking facilities within the site for additional pre-booked vehicles, at a nominal charge. Parking additional vehicles anywhere other than the nominated parking is strictly prohibited.
> 
> The site will be marked out with the pitch sizes, as detailed below. Places will be allocated on a â€˜first come, first servedâ€™ basis. If there are a number of people in your group, please make this clear on your booking form, this will enable us to site you all in the same area.
> 
> Please ensure that your caravan/motorhome water tanks are full BEFORE you set up on site. Showers, toilets and catering are provided on site, therefore, your need for water should be minimal. Drainage for your caravan or motorhome is NOT available on site.
> 
> Whilst the campsite is fenced and has 24-hour security, Audi UK or its agents cannot accept responsibility for the safety and security of any personal items. We would suggest that you keep sensitive items securely locked away in the boot of your car for safekeeping.
> 
> Tent Area â€" 7.5m x 5m
> 
> The tent area reservation is based on 2 persons sharing a 2-man tent and arriving with one car. The price includes 2 general entrance tickets and 2 reserved grandstand seats and catering.
> 
> Caravan Area â€" 10m x 7.5m
> 
> The caravan reservation is based on 2 persons sharing and arriving in one car. Whilst the space of the plot will allow for the set-up of a caravan awning, tents are not allowed in this area. The price includes 2 general entrance tickets and 2 reserved grandstand tickets and catering.
> 
> Motorhome Area â€" 10m x 7.5m
> 
> The motorhome reservation is based on 2 persons sharing a motorhome with a maximum length of 10m x 7m. This area will allow for the use of awnings but not tents. The price includes 2 general entrance tickets and 2 reserved grandstand tickets and catering.
> 
> Power
> 
> A 16-amp power supply can be booked for caravan and motorhome operation. Please ensure that you have your own long cables with you, and that they are fitted with the blue type of weatherproof 16-amp plug socket, as these are not supplied on site.
> 
> If you have any further questions or queries, please email us at [email protected] this way we can respond to your individual questions without keeping you or us on the telephone for too long.
> 
> Terms & Conditions
> 
> Payment must be received in full, at the time of the booking; confirmation of your booking will be forwarded to you once payment has been processed.
> 
> Availability is limited and whilst every effort will be made to accommodation your specific requirements, allocation will be made on a strictly â€˜first come, first served basisâ€™.
> 
> The information provided on the your booking form is the only information that we will use in our planning, so please ensure that the information is as accurate as possible.
> 
> Changes to your booking can only be considered up to 1 May 2006. Such changes must be notified in writing to [email protected].
> 
> Cancellation received by 1 May in whole or part received in writing will be given a refund less 25% administration fee. Cancellation must be given in writing.
> 
> Cancellation received after 1 May 2006 but on or before 14 May 2006 will receive a refund less 50% administration fee. Cancellation must be given in writing.
> 
> No refunds will be given on cancellations after 14 May 2006.
> 
> You are reminded that whilst 24-hour security is provided at the campsite, neither Audi UK nor its agents accept responsibility either implied or given for any individualâ€™s belongings or personal effects.
> 
> Admission to the campsite is strictly controlled. Everyone will be issued with a wristband when checking in at the site, here you will receive all the relevant tickets/passes for the event, along with a vehicle pass for your car(s). Please ensure that the vehicle passes are clearly displayed in the windscreen and that additional vehicles are parked in the car park area as directed.
> 
> We look forward to welcoming you.
> 
> Audi Events Team
> 
> _


Audi Events have not finalised details yet, so I'll update you as soon as I know anything.

Take note: although Audi Events are hoping to increase the camping provision for 2007, they are expecting demand to be higher than usual. So when the bookings are released the take up will be rapid on a strictly first-come-first-served basis with full payment required at the time of the booking to secure the booking.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_I am also organising a trip to The Nurburgring immediately after the Le Mans trip. So you'll be able get the extra value of two trips out of your ferry crossing:

Broadly, I will lead a group to the Audi Events 5-Star camp site at Le Mans, departing Wednesday evening 13th June, (or Fraser leading the second wave on Thursday 14th June) and departing Le Mans Sunday afternoon on the 17th. Those of you going back to the UK could head up to The Channel with Fraser (Yogibear). Those of you that may be interested in combining the Le Mans trip with the NÃ¼rburgring Trip will cut across France with me to rendezvous with Trip B lead by Mark (MK1-TT) at Reims. Provioional details of the Nurburgring trip are posted on a separate thread, which is where you should post your NURBURGING interest._

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=78594

I'll udate the interest for the two separate trips and the combined trip on the lead page of both threads.


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Great work Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The second wave plan is as follows but details to be confirmed later: 
Travel down Thursday evening to Portsmouth, take the overnight crossing to either Le Harve or Caen then travel down to leMans to arrive around lunchtime Friday. 
The return will be to leave the Audi camp Sunday afternoon, travel up to a Nice cheatau about a hour from the docks, sleep over then catch the lunchtime crossing back, to be back at portsmouth around 6ish.

This is only the plan so far based on our experience last year, so its open for change. 
So come on lets make a tt show for france to see [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## ttvic

Dave

Please put me down as a firm, One person with Tent

Looking forward to another great weekend with Audi at Le-Mans year 3


----------



## scoTTy

Can you please clarify whether this is a TTOC event open to TTOC members or a TTOC event open to owners of TTs.

I'm very interested but am without a TT.


----------



## digimeisTTer

I've never been to Le Mans

put me down as tentative


----------



## YOGIBEAR

digimeisTTer said:


> I've never been to Le Mans
> 
> put me down as tentative


once you have been once you will go every year 8)


----------



## thebears

put me down as a definite please and great work for starting this so early.

I have already booked the time off work!


----------



## TThriller

scoTTy said:


> Can you please clarify whether this is a TTOC event open to TTOC members or a TTOC event open to owners of TTs.
> 
> I'm very interested but am without a TT.


I'm not 100% sure. Audi Events are still formulating things. I won't know more until they release the details. It's my inderstanding that we will know before the info has cascaded it's way through the dealer network.

Watch this space!



ttvic said:


> Dave
> 
> Please put me down as a firm, One person with Tent
> 
> Looking forward to another great weekend with Audi at Le-Mans year 3


Vic, I should have known you're a dead cert 



digimeisTTer said:


> I've never been to Le Mans, put me down as tentative


Will do!



thebears said:


> put me down as a definite please and great work for starting this so early.
> I have already booked the time off work!


Ah yes, just checked and you posted on Vic's old Le Mans thread. Done!

Dave


----------



## Gizmo750

Am I reading this right? Nearly Â£500 to park your car and pitch a tent for two days???

And that doesn't include getting there???


----------



## thebears

Gizmo750 said:


> Am I reading this right? Nearly Â£500 to park your car and pitch a tent for two days???
> 
> And that doesn't include getting there???


But includes entrance, food, beer, wine and luxury bogs!!


----------



## YOGIBEAR

trust me it does not get any better than this at Le Mans on race weekend, im sure the others that have been will agree


----------



## digimeisTTer

Very interested but does sound steep :?


----------



## TThriller

thebears said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I reading this right? Nearly Â£500 to park your car and pitch a tent for two days???
> 
> And that doesn't include getting there???
> 
> 
> 
> But includes entrance, food, beer, wine and luxury bogs!!
Click to expand...

It is in effect almost 3 days. Last year the food was available Friday thro Sunday evening. The camp site was open Thurday for early arrivals.

Last year it was possible to reduce the fee by not having the Grandstand ticket.

Last year I thought the price was a little steep, but once I got there it wasnt difficult to see where the money was being spend. Expensive? Yes, but GREAT VALUE.

Dave


----------



## jdmave

Room for a newbie?

Will have to check dates with work but looking pretty sure to make this my first Le-Mans, just need to source a tent plus bits and bobs

Regards

Jdmave


----------



## phodge

Tent purchased, time booked off work....please put us down as definates!!

Can't wait.


----------



## E

I'd be interested to know if this is open to non TT owners, I still have an Audi but was planning on going this year with possibly a couple of mates with other marques.

Also is the food and drink available all day from Friday through to Sunday?

E


----------



## ttvic

thebears said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I reading this right? Nearly Â£500 to park your car and pitch a tent for two days???
> 
> And that doesn't include getting there???
> 
> 
> 
> But includes entrance, food, beer, wine and luxury bogs!!
Click to expand...

And Grandstand Seating


----------



## ttvic

E said:



> I'd be interested to know if this is open to non TT owners, I still have an Audi but was planning on going this year with possibly a couple of mates with other marques.
> 
> Also is the food and drink available all day from Friday through to Sunday?
> 
> E


Food and drink is available from mid afternoon on Friday through to Sunday Evening.

Also snacks are available throughout Saturday Night


----------



## KevtoTTy

Put me down as a definate please Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/1549045adf81dec7d7.jpg

Vic

Can you change your avatar please!!

Cos my keyboard is filling up with drool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TThriller

E said:


> I'd be interested to know if this is open to non TT owners, I still have an Audi but was planning on going this year with possibly a couple of mates with other marques.
> 
> E


As I said before, I'm not 100% sure. Audi Events are still formulating things.

As I understand it, Audi are intending to dissuade Audi owners from taking non-Audi cars into the campsite compound. So it's looks unlikely that you would be able to use the Audi Events site if you are planning to go with your mates driving other marques.

We'll also have to abide by their wishes regarding booking non-TT Audi owners though this channel, rather than through the dealer network, if that's what they eventually wish.

Dave


----------



## TThriller

Can all you that have expressed your interest in this event please
PM me your email address and your mobile phone numbers so that
I can react quicky when I get further info from Audi Events.

Cheers!

Dave


----------



## phodge

PM sent...


----------



## ttvic

Dave

PM Sent

Vic


----------



## thebears

pm sent


----------



## TThriller

Pm's recieved from:

phodge
ttvic
thebears

Cheers!

Dave


----------



## thebears

TThriller said:


> Pm's recieved from:
> 
> phodge
> ttvic
> thebears
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Dave


I have even sold my spare seat for the trip!


----------



## TThriller

thebears said:


> I have even sold my spare seat for the trip!


That's the spirit! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BillP

Is it too late to express interest
BillP


----------



## KevtoTTy

Dave

Please can you amend my order to 1 car and 2 people 

Kev


----------



## TThriller

KevtoTTy said:


> Dave
> 
> Please can you amend my order to 1 car and 2 people
> 
> Kev


No problem Kev!

Dave


----------



## ttvic

Dave

Any news back from Audi yet?

Booked Ferry Today Travelling via Dover

Vic


----------



## TThriller

ttvic said:


> Dave
> 
> Any news back from Audi yet?
> 
> Booked Ferry Today Travelling via Dover
> 
> Vic


Not yet Vic. Data all ready fot forward to Audi. But I'll chase them up.

What days have you booked for the Dover ferry Vic?

I'm aiming for Portsmouth Le Havre 11:30pm Wed 13th outbound, and Dunquerke to Dover 3pm-ish Tues 19th inbound. Via The Ring of course.

Dave


----------



## thebears

Are we not going for a group buy booking on the ferry so we can all cruise together. seams pointless if we all get different ferry crossings :?


----------



## ttvic

I am catching the 6pm on the 14th June SpeedFerries service from Dover to Boulogne cost is Â£55.00 return and then driving down that evening to Best Hotel Rouen Quest 38 Euros.

So you are welcome to join up with me but I think Dave is going over on the Wednesday and other are travelling via Portsmouth but I got a quote on that route and it was about 8 times more than doing it my way.


----------



## KevtoTTy

thebears said:


> Are we not going for a group buy booking on the ferry so we can all cruise together. seams pointless if we all get different ferry crossings :?


What he said!!!


----------



## phodge

KevtoTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we not going for a group buy booking on the ferry so we can all cruise together. seams pointless if we all get different ferry crossings :?
> 
> 
> 
> What he said!!!
Click to expand...

I have to agree.....


----------



## thebears

ttvic said:


> I am catching the 6pm on the 14th June SpeedFerries service from Dover to Boulogne cost is Â£55.00 return and then driving down that evening to Best Hotel Rouen Quest 38 Euros.
> 
> So you are welcome to join up with me but I think Dave is going over on the Wednesday and other are travelling via Portsmouth but I got a quote on that route and it was about 8 times more than doing it my way.


When you returning Vic?

Can Dave confirm if the intention is to have a crusie here or meet up at Le-Man?


----------



## TThriller

thebears said:


> Can Dave confirm if the intention is to have a crusie here or meet up at Le-Man?


Hi all

I have to agree, it would be absolutely fabulous if we could all meet up somewhere on the way to the same port and catch the same ferry. Being realistic though, I just could not see everyone agreeing on the same day or the crossing route.

For example, I wish to be at Le Mans in time to see some of the practice sessions on Thursday before Fridays rest day. So for me it has to be a Wednesday evening crossing. That makes Portsmouth is my prefered route as it will save me an overnight stop and about 7 hours traveling. Travelling out via Dover would also cost me an extra day off work. So my chosen route is more economic in both time and costs for me.

And I can't see anyone down in the South West travelling to east to Dover and almost doubling back southwest to Le Mans, or any sense in choosing Plymouth for those in the South East.

I have just confirmed with Fraser (Yogibear) that he is planning to travel the same route that I am: but 24hrs later. He's hoping to catch the 11:30 ferry from Portsmouth to Le Havre. There is an opportunity for any of you travelling that route to meet up with Fraser in the UK, and maybe to subsequently meet up with Vic at Rouen as Fraser passes through there.

KevtoTTY has indicated his intention go to Le Mans and afterwards join me for the run over to Rheims to join up with those on the Nurburgring trip. That, and the run from Rheims to The Ring and the subsequent return to the UK will form a rather splendidly extended cruise. I do hope more of you wlll be want to join us on the combined the trips.

Can I refer you to:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

and to the sister thread: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

As a starter to see if we can be more cohesive, perhaps you could all to post the following information.

Home location: 
Date and approx time you wish to arrive at Le Mans: 
Your preferred Channel crossing route:

Let's then see what we can make of it all!

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Been having a look tonight at the ferries for the Thursday 14th pm crossing that i am doing and you are welcome to join me and i will then do the booking for you.

My plan is this:
*Outbound*
Travel down from the Mids to portsmouth (1st choice) or plymouth (second choice) leaving mid around 5pm to arrive on the south coast for around 10-30 -- 1100 pm.
Then catch the night ferry over to arrive in France around 8ish on the Friday morning. *Important*:see ferry details below

Then head down to somewhere around Rouen for a snack stop, poss meet with TTvic, to then arrive in Le mans around lunchtime on the friday.

*Return*

Leave the Camp site around 5-6 pm on the Sunday 17th, head on up to a hotel/ chateaux around 40 miles from the coast for the sunday night sleep.
Monday morning head to the coast to catch the mid afternoon ferry back
to dock back in the uk at around 6-7pm on the Monday night.

*Now the monies and finer details*
I will do the bookings for you but you need to let me know if these details are what you are looking for as it appears the ferries are booking up fast as you might expect, so please let me know by the end of feb please by pm or phone.
The crossing over seems to be the most difficult  
Thursday night crossing have a few choices, to go to Le Harve, Caen or Cherbourg. Cabins are avalible on some crossings but not on others so it may be a fancy chair depending on route
Crossings seem to range from around Â£160 - Â£300 (list price- hopfully we will get a discount if numbers are good) for the 2 way ferry crossing.
To give you a idea if you go Dover Calais its around Â£60 - Â£100 but adds around 200 km each way to the trip.
The hotel on the way back is around 50 euros for a double which i can book for you if would like.
All these rough prices are based on 1 car with 2 people

If you can let me know ASAP as having done this before every month closer to the event the ferry crossings seem to go up by about Â£50. The estamate from last year was the 180,000 brits made the pilgrimage, so you can see that time and places are of the essence.

Any questions please ask :wink:


----------



## ttvic

thebears said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am catching the 6pm on the 14th June SpeedFerries service from Dover to Boulogne cost is Â£55.00 return and then driving down that evening to Best Hotel Rouen Quest 38 Euros.
> 
> So you are welcome to join up with me but I think Dave is going over on the Wednesday and other are travelling via Portsmouth but I got a quote on that route and it was about 8 times more than doing it my way.
> 
> 
> 
> When you returning Vic?
> 
> Can Dave confirm if the intention is to have a crusie here or meet up at Le-Man?
Click to expand...

I am returning on the Speedferries service 23.55 on the Sunday Evening as I need to back behind my desk come Monday morning.


----------



## ttvic

Meeting up in Rouen on the Friday morning would give us a 200Km together.


----------



## phodge

OK - ferries booked today. We're going to do all the travelling in one day, each way.

P&O Ferries

Thu 14th Dover-Calais 12:15, arrive 14:45, arrive Le Mans approx 19:30

Mon 18th Calais-Dover 15:25, arrive 15:55, leave Le Mans approx 10:00

Anyone that wishes to join us is more than welcome.

Penny.


----------



## thebears

ttvic said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am catching the 6pm on the 14th June SpeedFerries service from Dover to Boulogne cost is Â£55.00 return and then driving down that evening to Best Hotel Rouen Quest 38 Euros.
> 
> So you are welcome to join up with me but I think Dave is going over on the Wednesday and other are travelling via Portsmouth but I got a quote on that route and it was about 8 times more than doing it my way.
> 
> 
> 
> When you returning Vic?
> 
> Can Dave confirm if the intention is to have a crusie here or meet up at Le-Man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am returning on the Speedferries service 23.55 on the Sunday Evening as I need to back behind my desk come Monday morning.
Click to expand...

Vic Just booked same ferry and hotel as yourself. Hope you dont mind a gate crasher!

Also ferry was Â£43 so we spent the extra on a room upgrade :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy

Dave

This is getting complicated.......

A couple of questions:

When can we arrive at Le Mans? Some are aiming for Thurs, some for Fri???

Coming back from the Ring, will the fact that we could be aiming for different ports put a spanner in the works??

I'm leaning toward getting the same out bound ferry as ttvic and thebears unless anyone else has a better idea!

Kev :?


----------



## MK1-TT

KevtoTTy said:


> Coming back from the Ring, will the fact that we could be aiming for different ports put a spanner in the works??


Have checked and it is perfectly OK for you to book a single Calais to Dover for the return leg (about Â£35).

I have booked using...
http://www.leisuredirection.co.uk/index.htm

Cheers

Mark


----------



## TThriller

KevtoTTy said:


> Dave
> 
> This is getting complicated.......
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> When can we arrive at Le Mans? Some are aiming for Thurs, some for Fri???
> 
> Coming back from the Ring, will the fact that we could be aiming for different ports put a spanner in the works??
> 
> I'm leaning toward getting the same out bound ferry as ttvic and thebears unless anyone else has a better idea!
> 
> Kev :?


Kev ~(& co)

I'm going earlier than most so I can catch the last of the practice sessions on Thursday before Friday's rest day. AFAIK, the Audi campsite will be open and toilet facilities available Thursday. The chuck wagon and open bar start Friday. So for maximum value arrive Thursday!

I'm intending to book a single crossing from Portsmouth to Le Havre and a single booking for the return from the Ring to suit Mark's (MK1-TT) timings. I've looked and I can get back from Calais to Dover for Â£24. So using different ports isnt a problem, just a bit more hassle for me.

As you're at Croydon Kev, Dover is a logical choice for you. So if you want company for the trip down via Dover, you could join phodge on Thursday midday to arrive at Le Mans Thursday evening or you could join thebears and victt on Thursday evening, rendezvous with yogibear at Rouen, to arrive at Le Mans Friday afternoon. And you would time your return crossing to suit Mark too.

Don't worry about getting lost, just follow the wave of Brit number plates decending on Le Mans 

If you want a chat, PM me a suitable time and I'll call you!

Dave


----------



## ttvic

thebears said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am catching the 6pm on the 14th June SpeedFerries service from Dover to Boulogne cost is Â£55.00 return and then driving down that evening to Best Hotel Rouen Quest 38 Euros.
> 
> So you are welcome to join up with me but I think Dave is going over on the Wednesday and other are travelling via Portsmouth but I got a quote on that route and it was about 8 times more than doing it my way.
> 
> 
> 
> When you returning Vic?
> 
> Can Dave confirm if the intention is to have a crusie here or meet up at Le-Man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am returning on the Speedferries service 23.55 on the Sunday Evening as I need to back behind my desk come Monday morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vic Just booked same ferry and hotel as yourself. Hope you dont mind a gate crasher!
> 
> Also ferry was Â£43 so we spent the extra on a room upgrade :wink:
Click to expand...

Great see you at Dover


----------



## KevtoTTy

ttvic said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am catching the 6pm on the 14th June SpeedFerries service from Dover to Boulogne cost is Â£55.00 return and then driving down that evening to Best Hotel Rouen Quest 38 Euros.
> 
> So you are welcome to join up with me but I think Dave is going over on the Wednesday and other are travelling via Portsmouth but I got a quote on that route and it was about 8 times more than doing it my way.
> 
> 
> 
> When you returning Vic?
> 
> Can Dave confirm if the intention is to have a crusie here or meet up at Le-Man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am returning on the Speedferries service 23.55 on the Sunday Evening as I need to back behind my desk come Monday morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vic Just booked same ferry and hotel as yourself. Hope you dont mind a gate crasher!
> 
> Also ferry was Â£43 so we spent the extra on a room upgrade :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great see you at Dover
Click to expand...

ttvic/thebears - can you post a link for the hotel as I don't want to be lonely!


----------



## ttvic

Link to Hotel

http://www.booking.com/hotel/fr/besthot ... aid=301726


----------



## thebears

ttvic said:


> Link to Hotel
> 
> http://www.booking.com/hotel/fr/besthot ... aid=301726


beat me to it Vic, fancy meeting up prior to Dover so we can board on mass!


----------



## ttvic

Clackett Lane Services around 3pm ?


----------



## thebears

ttvic said:


> Clackett Lane Services around 3pm ?


OK [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy

Guess what I've gonna done :wink: :?:


----------



## YOGIBEAR

come on
spill the beans :?


----------



## thebears

KevtoTTy said:


> Guess what I've gonna done :wink: :?:


booked the ferry!


----------



## KevtoTTy

thebears said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I've gonna done :wink: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> booked the ferry!
Click to expand...

Ferry............................

and...............................

Hotel!! :lol: :lol:

I'll be coming down the A20 - guess we can try and meet somewhere on the M20???


----------



## thebears

well done [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## ttvic

Dave

Any news from Audi?


----------



## TThriller

ttvic said:


> Dave
> 
> Any news from Audi?


I emailed Audi Events when you last asked, but didnt get a response: I'll have another go. We don't want to appear "too pushy"

Dave


----------



## thebears

TThriller said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> Any news from Audi?
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed Audi Events when you last asked, but didnt get a response: I'll have another go. We don't want to appear "too pushy"
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Use the phone, last year I emailed them several times and got nothing so i rang them and got a response straight away!


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Thats the ferry booked for me, going a slightly different route to planed due to cost and avalibility,
Now traveling over on the thursday night from Portsmouth sailing to St Marlo,
Traviling back on Monday morning via the same route.

Just a word of warning that if you are traviling via any other route than dover - calais, most routes are filling up and the ones that are left are getting expensive

The adventure will soon begin 8)


----------



## thebears

YOGIBEAR said:


> The adventure will soon begin 8)


Bring it on!


----------



## TThriller

Emails sent out today to all of you that have sent me your contact details.

If for any reason you haven't recieved an email, please email me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy

Dave

Correct email address sent!

Is there anything I need to do urgently anyone (before Dave sends me the info)?????????????

Kev


----------



## thebears




----------



## KevtoTTy

[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## ttvic

My mate who is booking his trip with Audi Events was contacted by Trish York of Audi Events today and was told that he had today to accept his place or it would go to one of the 295 on the reserve list.
Basically everything in Dave's email was confirmed to him and the price for 2 people is Â£695.00 plus VAT or Â£816.63 including VAT

As he has an Aston he more than likely will no be going now with Audi Events.

For a single person Â£816.63 is around Â£600 more than I paid last year, can have pretty good accommodation and plenty of food and beer for that kind of money without Audi

Still going but not with Audi


----------



## YOGIBEAR

I think Dave may have some news later today so i will wait to see whats happening
:wink:


----------



## TThriller

Yes, Fraser is right, I do have some news.

After several attempts, I succeeded in making contact with Trish at Audi events earlier this week. I've been holding off until now when I could post something more positive. Those of you who took the time to forward their contact details to me will already know the bulk of the details in the news email I sent out a couple of days ago.

For the full details see the update on the lead page of this thread.

Basically there has been a bit of a cock-up: (Don't blame Audi Events or me!)

The result is:

1) Absolutely NO access for NON-AUDI vehicles in the campsite. (We are OK  )

2) The pitches will be of just one type: single vehicle with single four-man tent for two people. Audi Events will supply the tent, airbed and towels. [Vic, Trish is attempting to find a way of offering a single person concession: no promises though]

3) The chuck wagon and bar will be open from THURSDAY LUNCHTIME, so the event has gained an extra day. Because the tents won't be pitched until then, you would not be welcome if you arrived before Thursday lunchtime.

4) The price: a massive hike up to Â£814 inc VAT for the above pitch. And so far with no concessions for under-occupancy or no desire for grandstand tickets.

LATEST NEWS TODAY: Trish has secured TEN pitches for TWENTY persons. She can only hold them for about a week.

Can EVERYONE post up ASAP what effect this has all had on your intentions to go to Le Mans this year:

a) Still wish to go with Audi Events at Â£816 for two people

b) Withdraw from going Le Mans this year

c) Would still like to go to Le Mans this year, but by other arrangements.

Vic has indicated that he will still be going, but will book a hotel somewhere not too far from the track. Vic has lindly agreed to enquire about a block booking if any of you want to cansider that option.

Me? I think it is highly unlikely that I will be going with Audi Events this year: Â£816 is going to take a bit of swallowing.

Like me, I'm sure many of you will feel bitterly disappointed with the changes made to the Audi campsite costs and lack of options this year.

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR

For me and cathryn we are prepared to pay for the Audi site again,
As a personal thing to be able to have food, WC and a shower in relatively clean conditions with no wait is just worth the money.
Accessibility is another issue especially if we go out in the middle of sat night for a few hours.
We also found the paddock pass good last year, which I would assume, will be expensive on its own (outside Audi)

I know its expensive but for us its piece of mind not having to worry about anything, 
Fraser


----------



## B16TTC

As I can't persuade SWMBO to come, Â£800+ seems very poor value. So unless Audi offer a single person rate I'm not interested in my "reserved place".
 Great shame!


----------



## digimeisTTer

i can go to Thailand for 2 weeks for that sort of money :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy

Guys

Me and me mate still are up for Le Mans...............but for a sensible price!

If alternative accomodation can be found, we will go with the majority.

Kev


----------



## phodge

So is anybody still going with Audi?


----------



## YOGIBEAR

I am, so you wont be on your own if you decide to go :wink:


----------



## phodge

OK, you've talked me into it. We've got more money than sense. We'll come along with Audi too.


----------



## thebears

phodge said:


> OK, you've talked me into it. We've got more money than sense. We'll come along with Audi too.


a) You still wish to go with Audi Events at Â£816 for two people

Me and My mate Dave will still go, but i am trying the dealer for a free place. Put me down with Audi.

Dale


----------



## ttvic

The hotel option seems to be no go as nearly all hotels within 40Km of LeMans seem to be full.

Trying to find someone to come along with and share the Â£816 cost


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Vic tell everyone about your sleeping habits then you may get some interesting replys, and we can all have a giggle too :lol:


----------



## ttvic

YOGIBEAR said:


> Vic tell everyone about your sleeping habits then you may get some interesting replys, and we can all have a giggle too :lol:


Who gets any sleep at LeMans 

Young busty females welcomed


----------



## scoTTy

Since I have an Audi but not a TT can I or can't I go on this?

I've got permission from SWHBO and given it being late in the day to organise anything myself and the fact I don't have a tent and I do like the idea of 5* camping :lol: this seems to be the only chance I've got this year of going.

I need to check with a couple of buddies to see if I'm on my own or not.

If I'm permitted to join this trip and I end up looking for someone to share with then I need to let you know that I couldn't do Le Mans if I wasn't driving down in my S4. To me it'd be like driving to the 'ring to watch people go around.

So can someone let me know if I can be included...

Cheers 

p.s. I won't be doing the 'ring on this trip.


----------



## YOGIBEAR

from my understanding if you own an Audi you qualify, if you dont turn up in it they will still let you in so im told, but only for the reason they cannot really turn you away if you have travelled 500 miles to get there. So any Audi seems ok . I will check with Audi events on monday am for you and pm you ber=frore lunchtime :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

Nice one.

Many thanks.


----------



## scoTTy

Just one other thing....do we know what's included??

All I've seen it what happened in 2006. It's a lot of money for something when you don't know what it includes.

Any details would be appreciated.

Cheers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YOGIBEAR

scoTTy said:


> Just one other thing....do we know what's included??
> 
> All I've seen it what happened in 2006. It's a lot of money for something when you don't know what it includes.
> 
> Any details would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Any Audi is ok so thats sorted,
Have left a message for Trish but she has not come back to me today.
Have sent a email asking for some more info on what is included so as soon as i know more i will let you know, no more than a couple of days :wink:

fraser


----------



## scoTTy

Cheers.

Right then.....

Who wants to share a tent with me ?

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TThriller

We have received this email today from Trish at Audi Events



> The details are shown below:
> 
> Ã¼ Tented accommodation for two people, with air mattresses and towels. Guests need only bring their sleeping bags
> 
> Ã¼ Fully serviced showers and toilets
> 
> Ã¼ First class catering throughout the weekend
> 
> Ã¼ A free bar
> 
> Ã¼ Entrance and Grandstand tickets
> 
> Ã¼ Car parking (one car per tent)
> 
> Ã¼ Relaxing tented lounge areas
> 
> Please note two significant changes to this year's offer:
> 
> Ã¼ Places can only be purchased through Audi Centre introduction
> 
> Ã¼ Only Audis will be allowed onto the camp site
> 
> The cost of this all-inclusive weekend is Â£695 plus VAT [edit: Â£816.62 inc VAT] per two people sharing a tent. Please note there are no individual tents this year.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Trish


This is just confirming what Fraser and I have already posted on this thread.

Something that Trish has omitted from the "significant changes" is that the site will be open with tents erected, with bar and food available from lunchtime Thursday: as I have already mentioned.

I will update the first page of this thread, as I understand the situation to be, with the current intentions of all those that have expressed an interest.

ON THURSDAY I WILL FORWARD TO AUDI EVENTS, THE FINAL LIST OF THOSE THAT DEFINATELY WISH TO STAY AT THE AUDI COMPSITE THIS YEAR ALONG WITH THEIR CONTACT DETAILS.

If I don't have your contact email address, Audi Events will not be able to email the booking forms to you!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## scoTTy

I'm now 100% for this.

It'll be Scotty & FatCat! 8)

TTVic - there's a guy on Tyresmoke who has an S4 who's looking to share.

Drop me your contact details and I'll pass them on to him. :wink:


----------



## ttvic

scoTTy said:


> I'm now 100% for this.
> 
> It'll be Scotty & FatCat! 8)
> 
> TTVic - there's a guy on Tyresmoke who has an S4 who's looking to share.
> 
> Drop me your contact details and I'll pass them on to him. :wink:


PM Sent


----------



## scoTTy

ttvic said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now 100% for this.
> 
> It'll be Scotty & FatCat! 8)
> 
> TTVic - there's a guy on Tyresmoke who has an S4 who's looking to share.
> 
> Drop me your contact details and I'll pass them on to him. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> PM Sent
Click to expand...

Nothing received either via PM nor email I'm afraid


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Scotty
i will send Vic a text, maybe if you pm vic your email he can send it by both methords? :wink: 
He wont be long----i hope


----------



## scoTTy

I'm afraid the other guy's no longer up for it :



> Think I'm gonna have to skip anyway. The missus is pretty poorly at the moment so not a great time for me to bring this up.


Sorry Vic. I hope you get it sorted with someone else. :?


----------



## ttvic

I will be their with or without Audi

PS Thanks for trying Scotty


----------



## ttvic

Having internet problems so hope this message goes

I really want to be on the Audi Event Trip but can not justify the Â£800 for one person. 
So I hope Yogi you can twist Trish's arm and give me some sort of discounted rate.

Vic


----------



## YOGIBEAR

no news yet but dont give up , im told us yongsters should always help older folk :wink:


----------



## ttvic

YOGIBEAR said:


> no news yet but dont give up , im told us yongsters should always help older folk :wink:


That's a thing do Audi have a special rate for OAP :lol:


----------



## TThriller

Tonight I have emailed Audi Events the names of all of you that have confirmed that you definately wish to join the Audi campsite for the 2007 Le Mans 24 hours.

a) Those of you that have indicated that you still wish to go to the Le Mans 24 Hours with Audi Events this year are:



> 1. TThriller - Dave and Gill
> 2. Yogibear - Fraser and Cathryn
> 3. ttvic - Vic
> 4. phodge - Penny + 1
> 5. thebears - Dale + 1
> 6. KevToTTy - Kev and David
> 7. scoTTy - Paul and Peter


Well done all of you [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

See the lead page...

I'll keep you updated as event unfold. Keep your eyes open for a fresh Le Mans thread.

Cheers!

Dave


----------



## scoTTy

Nice one mate!

I'm surprised it's not more people but I'm sure it'll be superb.

Thanks for sorting this out. 8)


----------



## ttvic

scoTTy said:


> Nice one mate!
> 
> I'm surprised it's not more people but I'm sure it'll be superb.
> 
> Thanks for sorting this out. 8)


I to would like to thank both Dave and Fraser for sorting things out which was not made easy by Audi's late changes.


----------



## ttvic

Audi have done me a single rate but I have to take my own tent

Roll on Le-Mans


----------



## phodge

ttvic said:


> Audi have done me a single rate but I have to take my own tent
> 
> Roll on Le-Mans


Hooray! See you there....


----------



## scoTTy

Good news Vic. 8)

I've heard nothing. Am I being overly anxious? :?


----------



## TThriller

Attention all you Audi Campers!

Tonight I have emailed to you all, the Audi Campsite Booking Form for you to complete and fax to Trish York at Audi Events.

We're Getting there 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## scoTTy

Received.

Cheers mate :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy

Dave

Nothing's arrived - have you removed the extra 's' ???

Kev


----------



## YOGIBEAR

got mine,  
if you havent recived form off Dave by wed please let me of dave know as they have to be sent back by the 31st


----------



## KevtoTTy

KevtoTTy said:


> Dave
> 
> Nothing's arrived - have you removed the extra 's' ???
> 
> Kev


Sorry Dave - just arrived - many thanks!


----------



## KevtoTTy




----------



## KevtoTTy




----------



## kite

Mine has been filled in and faxed to Trish today.
See you guys there, or in the champagne tent :roll:


----------



## scoTTy

Mine was faxed 10 mins ago and the chunnel ticket is now reserved


----------



## phodge

Faxed mine....


----------



## thebears

Havent recieved anything, but then my email normally blocks everything.

Off to Zurich so will have to wait till monday to be sent. CAn you let Trish no so she doesnt sell my place


----------



## TThriller

thebears said:


> Havent recieved anything, but then my email normally blocks everything.
> 
> Off to Zurich so will have to wait till monday to be sent. CAn you let Trish no so she doesnt sell my place


No worries Dale. I've sent you another email with a copy of the booking form. And I've copied Trish in on it so that she is aware of the email problems.

Trish has emailed me to let me know that she has received and processed the forms and posted the confirmation in the
post to each of them tonight, from:

* scoTTy
* ttvic
* phodge

I'll keep you posted on our progress.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR

faxed mine off to trish today so hi-de-hi here we come


----------



## ttvic

Received confirmation from Trish yesterday


----------



## scoTTy

Cool [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hopefully I'll get it in the post tomorrow.


----------



## kite

Confirmation from Trish arrived this morning.
See you all there


----------



## phodge

My confirmation hasn't arrived.....


----------



## TThriller

kite said:


> Mine has been filled in and faxed to Trish today.
> See you guys there, or in the champagne tent :roll:


I'm curious: where did you get the forms from?

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Trish has recived all those who have faxed over the forms, (exept Dave)
the conformations will go out today of tommorow,
dont worry all is ok


----------



## kite

TThriller said:


> kite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has been filled in and faxed to Trish today.
> See you guys there, or in the champagne tent :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious: where did you get the forms from?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Forms arrived attached to an e mail from Trish.
I went with Audi to Le Mans last year and also done the Silverstone Day.


----------



## TThriller

kite said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has been filled in and faxed to Trish today.
> 
> I'm curious: where did you get the forms from?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Forms arrived attached to an e mail from Trish.
> I went with Audi to Le Mans last year and also done the Silverstone Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Strange.

If you want to, I'm sure Trish would put you with the rest of us TT'ers.

Dave


----------



## kite

Cheers for the offer Dave, I'm going with a couple of mates in an A6 Avant. :? 
Wouldn't want to spoil a line up of spotless TT's.
8) I'll say Hi to all at the site.


----------



## scoTTy

kite said:


> Wouldn't want to spoil a line up of spotless TT's.
> 8) I'll say Hi to all at the site.


ooops! :wink:

I might be at the end then :lol:

I got the confirmation letter today. I've gotta say I think it's the glossiest/waxiest paper I've ever received a letter on!


----------



## phodge

My confirmation has arrived now too....and you're right about the paper!!


----------



## TThriller

Update.

Trish has emailed me to let me know that she has received and processed the forms and posted the confirmation in the
post to each of them tonight, from:

* TThriller
* Yogibear
* scoTTy
* ttvic
* phodge

I'll keep you posted on our progress.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy

Shiney letter rec'd today [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ttvic

So we are all sorted now


----------



## scoTTy

Plus there's another tent confirmed with us









Thanks to those involved for making that happen [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thebears

have my confirmation on that quality paper!


----------



## KevtoTTy

thebears said:


> have my confirmation on that quality paper!


aint it thick and shiney


----------



## TThriller

Just so's you all knows: The confirmed list of those of us going to the Le Mans 24 Hours with Audi Events this year are:

1. TThriller - Dave and Gill 
2. Yogibear - Fraser and Cathryn 
3. ttvic - Vic (solo) 
4. phodge - Penny and Dave 
5. thebears - Dale and Dave 
6. KevToTTy - Kev and David 
7. scoTTy - Paul and Peter 
8. Danksy - Nick and John

So that's:

8 cars;
15 People;
3 TTOC Reps;
4 Daves

Dave


----------



## scoTTy

If you're happy to then please IM me all your mobile phone numbers. By doing so I'll assumme that you're happy for me to pass them on to the rest of the group.

Of course if you don't then I won't give out anyone elses :wink:

This should make it easier to get in contact with each other.

Also if you has a modern TomTom satnav then send me your registered email as well so that we can all get real time updates of where all our "buddies" are 8)


----------



## thebears

scoTTy said:


> If you're happy to then please IM me all your mobile phone numbers. By doing so I'll assumme that you're happy for me to pass them on to the rest of the group.
> 
> Of course if you don't then I won't give out anyone elses :wink:
> 
> This should make it easier to get in contact with each other.
> 
> Also if you has a modern TomTom satnav then send me your registered email as well so that we can all get real time updates of where all our "buddies" are 8)


Happy to give email and phone numbers, but what is ting tong buddies :?


----------



## scoTTy

It's just a feature on some TomTom units. When you make connection from your TomTom via your mobile to the internet it keeps your last position. You can then choose to share this with people in your buddies list thus enabling you to see where each other are.


----------



## TThriller

scoTTy said:


> If you're happy to then please IM me all your mobile phone numbers. By doing so I'll assumme that you're happy for me to pass them on to the rest of the group.
> 
> Of course if you don't then I won't give out anyone elses :wink:
> 
> This should make it easier to get in contact with each other.


I do, of course, have everyone's contact numbers! (seeing as I asked for them all :wink: )

So if you are all happy to share your mobile phone numbers with the rest of us that are going to Le Mans, I'll email the list to the group.

Dave


----------



## phodge

I've got no problem with you sharing mine....


----------



## Private Prozac

phodge said:


> I've got no problem with you sharing mine....


That's what she says to all the boys!! :wink:


----------



## phodge

TT2BMW said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got no problem with you sharing mine....
> 
> 
> 
> That's what she says to all the boys!! :wink:
Click to expand...

You should know..... :-*


----------



## Private Prozac

Yeah, but thought I had exclusive backstage access. Obviously not! 

Anyway .........back on topic eh. :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

Cheers Dave

I forgot you had this info. :roll:

Please share my details. :wink:


----------



## ttvic

No problem with passing my number around


----------



## Hannibal

I realise the Audi list is closed but we have decided to break our Le Mans hymen this year and are struggling to find somewhere to stay - any tips from any seasoned vets out there?

H


----------



## TThriller

Hannibal said:


> I realise the Audi list is closed but we have decided to break our Le Mans hymen this year and are struggling to find somewhere to stay - any tips from any seasoned vets out there?
> 
> H


The best tip anyone can offer is..... book a year in advance! And I'm not joking...

When Audi hiked their price we had a good look at alternatives: there aint none! You might strike lucky and pick up late camping cancellations in the weeks leading up to the event, but then you'll have devil of a job getting a ferry...

Best of luck....

Dave


----------



## scoTTy

Talking of ferries etc

I'm on the 7:20 chunnel on the Thursday morning and coming back late night on the Sunday (22:20 I think).

Is everyone else booked with their channel crossings?


----------



## thebears

Had a thought, on the 6pm ferry to france ont he Thursday and as its free booze and food is it worth slogging the journy to get there to then enjoy all day friday?

Just a thought, who will be there on the Thursday PM at the campsite?


----------



## TThriller

thebears said:


> Just a thought, who will be there on the Thursday PM at the campsite?


ME! I dock in Deippe about 7am Thurday. Then it's a dash to the campsite so that I can catch the Thursday practice session.

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy

thebears said:


> Had a thought, on the 6pm ferry to france ont he Thursday and as its free booze and food is it worth slogging the journy to get there to then enjoy all day friday?
> 
> Just a thought, who will be there on the Thursday PM at the campsite?


Are you thinking of changing the ferry (I'm on the same as you and Vic) and/or skipping the hotel and blatting straight down??

Kev


----------



## scoTTy

Might be worth adding yourselves to this thread :

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 343747&h=0

It should be good for a fun crossing and trip down 8)


----------



## ttvic

KevtoTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a thought, on the 6pm ferry to france ont he Thursday and as its free booze and food is it worth slogging the journy to get there to then enjoy all day friday?
> 
> Just a thought, who will be there on the Thursday PM at the campsite?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you thinking of changing the ferry (I'm on the same as you and Vic) and/or skipping the hotel and blatting straight down??
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

What we doing boys their is still room on the thursday 2.40pm sailing which means we could skip the Hotel come back to me asap

Vic


----------



## thebears

KevtoTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a thought, on the 6pm ferry to france ont he Thursday and as its free booze and food is it worth slogging the journy to get there to then enjoy all day friday?
> 
> Just a thought, who will be there on the Thursday PM at the campsite?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you thinking of changing the ferry (I'm on the same as you and Vic) and/or skipping the hotel and blatting straight down??
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

Probably, looking at options! If were paying Â£800 then i want my monies worth!


----------



## ttvic

Dale is going to go for the earlier sailing Kev same route but at 2.20pm so we should hit LeMans by 8pm.
I am going to attempt to do the same - how about you.

Dale would have posted his intentions but can't get on to the forum from work.


----------



## KevtoTTy

Count me in - booked on 14:20 Thursday


----------



## thebears

KevtoTTy said:


> Count me in - booked on 14:20 Thursday


Ditto

Hotel cancelled, ferry now the 14.20 arrive on site, whatch Vic pitch tent and drink beer....lots of beer.

Sorted

Ps What time we meeting up and where for a crusie to the ferry?


----------



## kite

thebears said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in - booked on 14:20 Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
> 
> Hotel cancelled, ferry now the 14.20 arrive on site, whatch Vic pitch tent and drink beer....lots of beer.
> 
> Sorted
> 
> Ps What time we meeting up and where for a crusie to the ferry?
Click to expand...

Tents will be pitched when you get there :lol:


----------



## thebears

kite said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in - booked on 14:20 Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
> 
> Hotel cancelled, ferry now the 14.20 arrive on site, whatch Vic pitch tent and drink beer....lots of beer.
> 
> Sorted
> 
> Ps What time we meeting up and where for a crusie to the ferry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tents will be pitched when you get there :lol:
Click to expand...

Not Vics, he's got a single rate which means he has to pitch his own!


----------



## scoTTy

Can I apologise in advance?

I'm likely to be drunk by the time you arrive


----------



## thebears

scoTTy said:


> Can I apologise in advance?
> 
> I'm likely to be drunk by the time you arrive


What on one pint :lol:


----------



## kite

I've just checked the website.
This years race will start 15:00 local. 
Peugeot diesel wins on its first outing, looks like Audi will get a run for their money


----------



## KevtoTTy

thebears said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in - booked on 14:20 Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
> 
> Hotel cancelled, ferry now the 14.20 arrive on site, whatch Vic pitch tent and drink beer....lots of beer.
> 
> Sorted
> 
> Ps What time we meeting up and where for a crusie to the ferry?
Click to expand...

I'll be heading down the A20/M20 - any suggestions for a meeting place (other than Dover!)


----------



## phodge

We're on a slighty earlier ferry on the Thursday - 12:15 - so we'll try and drink all the beer before you get there!


----------



## KevtoTTy

phodge said:


> We're on a slighty earlier ferry on the Thursday - 12:15 - so we'll try and drink all the beer before you get there!


Where from /to???


----------



## ttvic

Think I better book a Wednesday crossing so that I can get a beer before the drunks turn up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge

KevtoTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're on a slighty earlier ferry on the Thursday - 12:15 - so we'll try and drink all the beer before you get there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where from /to???
Click to expand...

Dover - Calais, P&O.


----------



## TThriller

ttvic said:


> Think I better book a Wednesday crossing so that I can get a beer before the drunks turn up :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm ahead of you Vic :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

thebears said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I apologise in advance?
> 
> I'm likely to be drunk by the time you arrive
> 
> 
> 
> What on one pint :lol:
Click to expand...

Probably!! I've not had a single drop so far this year. :-* :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy

Guys and Girls - I'm sooooooooooooooo confused about who's doing what now!

I've changed my ferry to match Dale, but I'm not sure I've made the correct decision. Another ferry could only cost Â£35 single (I'm off to Nurburgring after with Thriller) so its not such a big deal to change again.

I am a little concerned that we will arrive a little late.

To help my sanity can you all confirm when where from/to you are invading France:

1. TThriller - Dave and Gill -???
2. Yogibear - Fraser and Cathryn - ??? 
3. ttvic - Vic (solo) - ???
4. phodge - Penny and Dave - Thurs 12:15 (Dover to Calais)
5. thebears - Dale and Dave - Thurs 17:00 (Dover to Boulogne)
6. KevToTTy - Kev and David - Thurs 17:00 (Dover to Boulogne)currently!!
7. scoTTy - Paul and Peter - Thurs 7:20 Eurotunnel
8. Danksy - Nick and John - ???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scoTTy

1. TThriller - Dave and Gill -??? 
2. Yogibear - Fraser and Cathryn - ??? 
3. ttvic - Vic (solo) - ??? 
4. phodge - Penny and Dave - Thurs 12:15 (Dover to Calais) 
5. thebears - Dale and Dave - Thurs 17:00 (Dover to Boulogne) 
6. KevToTTy - Kev and David - Thurs 17:00 (Dover to Boulogne)currently!! 
7. scoTTy - Paul and Peter - Thurs 7:20 Eurotunnel 
8. Danksy - Nick and John - Thurs 7:20 Eurotunnel

Nick's on the same one as me.....with a load of other cars inc 430 Spider, RS4 etc etc 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy

Cheers Scot!


----------



## KevtoTTy

My errors corrected!:

1. TThriller - Dave and Gill -??? 
2. Yogibear - Fraser and Cathryn - ??? 
3. ttvic - Vic (solo) - ??? 
4. phodge - Penny and Dave - Thurs 12:15 (Dover to Calais) 
5. thebears - Dale and Dave - Thurs 14:20(Dover to Boulogne) 
6. KevToTTy - Kev and David - Thurs 14:20 (Dover to Boulogne)currently!! 
7. scoTTy - Paul and Peter - Thurs 7:20 Eurotunnel 
8. Danksy - Nick and John - Thurs 7:20 Eurotunnel


----------



## TT-Minxx

Dave and I will be sailing out on the 01.30am ferry, from Newhaven to Dieppe, on Thursday 14th June.  

Gill


----------



## phodge

KevtoTTy said:


> My errors corrected!:
> 
> 1. TThriller - Dave and Gill -???
> 2. Yogibear - Fraser and Cathryn - ???
> 3. ttvic - Vic (solo) - ???
> 4. phodge - Penny and Dave - Thurs 12:15 (Dover to Calais)
> 5. thebears - Dale and Dave - Thurs 14:20(Dover to Boulogne)
> 6. KevToTTy - Kev and David - Thurs 14:20 (Dover to Boulogne)currently!!
> 7. scoTTy - Paul and Peter - Thurs 7:20 Eurotunnel
> 8. Danksy - Nick and John - Thurs 7:20 Eurotunnel


If you're correcting errors, please can we have Penny and David?

Thanks!

:wink:


----------



## thebears

I'm sticking with what i'm on, will hit the campsite Thursday eve in time for some beers, sleep ready for the big race.


----------



## scoTTy

A month since the last post in this thread.....

Has anyone got anything from Audi yet? All I've had is the glossy confirmation :?


----------



## phodge

Nope - not a word. They've taken the money though!!


----------



## Hannibal

My tickets arrived on Friday from AOC so there's a chance Audi don't have them yet...although I'm not part of the Audi 5* camping I hope this helps....will be slumming it in either a Rangie or a Merc in Bleu Nord, (unless the 'promised' VIP tickets come through).

H


----------



## TThriller

If last year is anything to go by, intructions and maps of how to get to the campsite will be posted out the week before we go.

The passes, screen stickers and the like, you will collect when you check in at the campsite.

Dave


----------



## ttvic

Audi have a stop off for all audi owners heading down to Le Mans which might be off intrest to some off you.

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/exper ... _Mans.html


----------



## scoTTy

Cheers Vic.

I've registered just in case I have time to pop in for a massage 8)


----------



## TThriller

ttvic said:


> Audi have a stop off for all audi owners heading down to Le Mans which might be off intrest to some off you.
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/exper ... _Mans.html


Thanks for the heads-Up Vic!

I'm booked in for Thursday Morning.

For those interested, here's the url for Chateau d'Arrgonne website for the GPS co-ords and link to Google map.

http://translate.google.com/translate?h ... GB206GB206

Click on the "of access" tab at the top.

Can't have you getting lost 

Dave


----------



## TThriller

This looks like the final role call and ferry times for the Le Mans campers:

1. TThriller - Dave and Gill -Thurs 01:30 (Newhaven to Dieppe)
2. Yogibear - Fraser and Cathryn - Thurs ??? (Portsmouth to St Malo) 
3. ttvic - Vic (solo) - Thurs 18:00 (Dove to Boulogne) 
4. phodge - Penny and David - Thurs 12:15 (Dover to Calais) 
5. thebears - Dale and Dave - Thurs 14:20(Dover to Boulogne) 
6. KevToTTy - Kev and David - Thurs 14:20 (Dover to Boulogne) 
7. scoTTy - Paul and Peter - Thurs 7:20 Eurotunnel 
8. Danksy - Nick and John - Thurs 7:20 Eurotunnel

I have emailed you all with the groups contact details. Don't forget to put them in your mobile phones. And don't forget the phones either :wink: :roll: 

See you all very soon

Dave


----------



## scoTTy

I've no attachment on the email :?


----------



## thebears

Vic did'nt you change your ferry crossing to the earleir :?


----------



## ttvic

No I am on the 6pm crossing and now it's too late to change

Save some beer for me


----------



## TThriller

scoTTy said:


> I've no attachment on the email :?


Sorry about that, I hadnt noticed it hadnt latched. It has now: I copied myself in on the email to make sure 

Dave


----------



## kite

I've booked to stop at the pit stop on the way down on Fri. morning, anyone else going to be stopping


----------



## ttvic

kite said:


> I've booked to stop at the pit stop on the way down on Fri. morning, anyone else going to be stopping


Yes I have booked for the Friday Morning as well


----------



## kite

Might see you there then Vic


----------



## TThriller

Time spent preparing for a Continental trip is always well worth finding the time for. Most of the prep is common sense really, but it here's a check-list to help you:

â€¢	Make sure that all of your car and driver documentation will be valid for the entire duration of the trip! In some countries the Police can impound your vehicle if you donâ€™t have the correct documentation. So make sure you have all UK documentation, valid full UK drivers license, insurance certificate, MoT certificate. Nearly all insurance policies allow for a limited period of travel abroad although some insurance companies require specific notification. My insurers donâ€™t, but they did recommend not just taking the insurance certificate with me, but also the full policy.

â€¢	Holiday insurance. How many of you have driven abroad and not given this any thought?! Take it out as soon as you have paid for the ferry crossing. If you donâ€™t take out holiday insurance, each passenger should carry a European Health Insurance Card (EHIC), which covers some medical costs and has replaced the old E111 forms. The cards are free: apply at a Post Office, at www.ehic.org.uk or by calling 0845 606 2030.

â€¢	Breakdown cover. As a newbie in June, it never occurred to me that my RAC cover was limited to just the UK. The AA seems to offer the best value and most comprehensive short term cover at the moment. â€œInsure&Goâ€ offer good on-line cover. If you breakdown and need recovery to the UK, this could be the best value insurance you will ever purchase.

â€¢	Give your car a â€œholiday service checkâ€. Obvious one really!

â€¢	A full bulb replacement kit. This is a legal requirement in most countries. The Xenon HID bulbs on the TT are not meant to fail, so this is a bit of a tricky one. Anyone had a HID bulb failure? Do let me know! Oh, and donâ€™t forget to change the dipped beam direction. Itâ€™s easy on the TT if you use the instructions and photoâ€™s on Wakâ€™s website. It's take less that 5 mins once you know how.

â€¢	Hi-Viz vest is a legal requirement in most European countries.

â€¢	Mini Tool kit: Leatherman multi-tool; 1/4" drive socket set with lots of bits (but make sure you have torqx bits); screw drivers; long nose pliers; 150mm adjustable spanner; insulation tape; duct tape; cable ties... [I'll add more as I think of them.

â€¢	Spare part items that are known to be vulnerable on the TT. Thanks to Wak for his suggestion of:
o	clutch pedal and the plastic clips that link it to the master cylinder rod
o	coil-pack, including extended reach plug socket
o	MAF sensor
o	Hose clips and extended reach flexible nut driver.

â€¢	Check up on the local â€œrules of the roadâ€ for the countries. There is a nifty downloadable guide on the Confused.com website.

â€¢	Lots of Euros to pay the speeding fines :lol:

I hope you find this useful.

It's better to be prepared than to be sorry after the event.

Dave


----------



## ttvic

Dave you forgot the Toilet Paper, at the Audi Campsite we are well looked after but if you get caught short at the track then you will find having your own roll very useful.

Also the last 2 years the weather at Le-Mans has been in the high 30's
so make sure to take your sun block, hat etc

PS I taken my TT abroad 50plus times and have never had any problem with not changing my head lights over

A reflective jacket is also required and this must be kept in the car and not the boot

Not long now


----------



## scoTTy

Not long at all..... and still nothing from Audi :?


----------



## TThriller

ttvic said:


> Dave you forgot the Toilet Paper, at the Audi Campsite we are well looked after but if you get caught short at the track then you will find having your own roll very useful.


Or a handy pack of "wet-wipes"

Last year Audi handed out miniture radios to hear the Le Mans radio staion for the English commentry. Nice Idea but they were too quite to be of much use when trackside. So take your MP3 players that have a radio function.


----------



## scoTTy

Since I'm off to Stockholm for a few days I called Audi Events today to check on when we'll get the info.

They will be sending all the info out on Friday and then we'll collect out passes/tickets etc upon arrival.

Getting excited yet? :roll:


----------



## jbell

I might be going out with a couple of friends in a motorhome, prob be going thursday and staying till monday


----------



## thebears

TThriller said:


> Time spent preparing for a Continental trip is always well worth finding the time for. Most of the prep is common sense really, but it here's a check-list to help you:
> 
> â€¢	Make sure that all of your car and driver documentation will be valid for the entire duration of the trip! In some countries the Police can impound your vehicle if you donâ€™t have the correct documentation. So make sure you have all UK documentation, valid full UK drivers license, insurance certificate, MoT certificate. Nearly all insurance policies allow for a limited period of travel abroad although some insurance companies require specific notification. My insurers donâ€™t, but they did recommend not just taking the insurance certificate with me, but also the full policy.
> 
> â€¢	Holiday insurance. How many of you have driven abroad and not given this any thought?! Take it out as soon as you have paid for the ferry crossing. If you donâ€™t take out holiday insurance, each passenger should carry a European Health Insurance Card (EHIC), which covers some medical costs and has replaced the old E111 forms. The cards are free: apply at a Post Office, at www.ehic.org.uk or by calling 0845 606 2030.
> 
> â€¢	Breakdown cover. As a newbie in June, it never occurred to me that my RAC cover was limited to just the UK. The AA seems to offer the best value and most comprehensive short term cover at the moment. â€œInsure&Goâ€ offer good on-line cover. If you breakdown and need recovery to the UK, this could be the best value insurance you will ever purchase.
> 
> â€¢	Give your car a â€œholiday service checkâ€. Obvious one really!
> 
> â€¢	A full bulb replacement kit. This is a legal requirement in most countries. The Xenon HID bulbs on the TT are not meant to fail, so this is a bit of a tricky one. Anyone had a HID bulb failure? Do let me know! Oh, and donâ€™t forget to change the dipped beam direction. Itâ€™s easy on the TT if you use the instructions and photoâ€™s on Wakâ€™s website. It's take less that 5 mins once you know how.
> 
> â€¢	Hi-Viz vest is a legal requirement in most European countries.
> 
> â€¢	Mini Tool kit: Leatherman multi-tool; 1/4" drive socket set with lots of bits (but make sure you have torqx bits); screw drivers; long nose pliers; 150mm adjustable spanner; insulation tape; duct tape; cable ties... [I'll add more as I think of them.
> 
> â€¢	Spare part items that are known to be vulnerable on the TT. Thanks to Wak for his suggestion of:
> o	clutch pedal and the plastic clips that link it to the master cylinder rod
> o	coil-pack, including extended reach plug socket
> o	MAF sensor
> o	Hose clips and extended reach flexible nut driver.
> 
> â€¢	Check up on the local â€œrules of the roadâ€ for the countries. There is a nifty downloadable guide on the Confused.com website.
> 
> â€¢	Lots of Euros to pay the speeding fines :lol:
> 
> I hope you find this useful.
> 
> It's better to be prepared than to be sorry after the event.
> 
> Dave


I only have a roadster you know :lol: With all that on board i wont even have room for a change of kegs!

Really Really excited and the thread has reminded me to sort out insurance and break down so thanks.


----------



## KevtoTTy

Where are we meeting Dale? (Assuming you want to!)

Kev


----------



## TThriller

thebears said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time spent preparing for a Continental trip is always well worth finding the time for. Most of the prep is common sense really, but it here's a check-list to help you:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I hope you find this useful.
> 
> It's better to be prepared than to be sorry after the event.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I only have a roadster you know :lol: With all that on board i wont even have room for a change of kegs!
> 
> Really Really excited and the thread has reminded me to sort out insurance and break down so thanks.
Click to expand...

Last year Fraser squeezed full camping gear including tent, airbeds sleeping bags, cooker, pots etc, but most amazingly, two camping chairs : all into his roadster! Oh, and Cathryn of course 

Glad it prompted you on the insurance and breakdown.

This time next week we will be rolling out of the Audi pitstop near Rouen and pushing onward to the campsite!! 8) 

Dave


----------



## ttvic

This time next week we will be rolling out of the Audi pitstop near Rouen and pushing onward to the campsite!! 8) 

Need Audi to come up with the parking passes and directions to their camp site, as it just might not be where it was last year.


----------



## kite

Audi will be using the same campsite.
I think Trish said they have a 3 year lease


----------



## goco

Hi all, only just saw this thread as I don't often look in the "events" forum, but me and a mate will also be in the Audi campsite (yes i too got the confirmation on that wonderful glossy paper!).

Going down in a dolomite grey (dary grey) TT so come over and say Hi if you spot us in the campsite....

Getting very excited now, just hoping the rain stays away...this is probably completely inaccurate but doesn't look great at the mo...

http://www.accuweather.com/world-fo...veler=0&locCode=EUR|FR|FR018|LE MANS&metric=1


----------



## ttvic

goco said:


> Hi all, only just saw this thread as I don't often look in the "events" forum, but me and a mate will also be in the Audi campsite (yes i too got the confirmation on that wonderful glossy paper!).
> 
> Going down in a dolomite grey (dary grey) TT so come over and say Hi if you spot us in the campsite....
> 
> Getting very excited now, just hoping the rain stays away...this is probably completely inaccurate but doesn't look great at the mo...
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/world-fo...veler=0&locCode=EUR|FR|FR018|LE MANS&metric=1


We will see you there and talk you in to joining the TTOC


----------



## ttvic

Trish phone me last night with some good news for me regaring a tent, she also stated that the required info will be sent out this weekend.

PS I asked her about the Audi Pit Stop on the way down and was told it is well worth popping. Plenty of give aways, food & drink etc etc

Well not long now

Cheers Vic


----------



## kite

The excitment is building nicely.  
See you all next weekend [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## phodge

Just booked my place at the Pit Stop for Thurs PM.

Getting excited now.....


----------



## thebears

KevtoTTy said:


> Where are we meeting Dale? (Assuming you want to!)
> 
> Kev


Kev defo up for meeting, where are you? I'll probably go north around the M25 over the dartford crossing to Dover? How about you?

Also booked the pit stop just for a look see :wink:


----------



## TThriller

How many of you have:

1) put the group's phone numbers in your phones?

2) found your sleeping bags?


----------



## scoTTy

[1] Yes

[2] Bought one about 3 weeks ago


----------



## ttvic

1Yes 
2 Yes It's on top of the wardrobe been there since the last Le Mans


----------



## thebears

TThriller said:


> How many of you have:
> 
> 1) put the group's phone numbers in your phones?
> 
> 2) found your sleeping bags?


1) Yes :wink:

2) Yes

3) Found two camping chairs with drinks holders

4) Found a maglite

5) Do we really need blow up beds?


----------



## thebears

Detials from Audi turned up this morning with gudie, maps and windscreen pass etc.

Also detials of the audi pitstop and invitation card.

Its getting close folks.


----------



## kite

Tickets have arrived, inc Pit stop pass.
AUDI towels, how cool is that.
Next couple of days are gonna be so hard!!!!


----------



## TThriller

thebears said:


> Detials from Audi turned up this morning with gudie, maps and windscreen pass etc.
> 
> Also detials of the audi pitstop and invitation card.
> 
> Its getting close folks.


Our bits as above have arrived too/

It's a day closeer for us! 

But I've still got to re-attached my rear spoiler: last year I set off for the SpeedBall run with the adhesive for same spolier still curing.... deja-vu.


----------



## KevtoTTy

thebears said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are we meeting Dale? (Assuming you want to!)
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev defo up for meeting, where are you? I'll probably go north around the M25 over the dartford crossing to Dover? How about you?
> 
> Also booked the pit stop just for a look see :wink:
Click to expand...

Dale

I'll be picking up my mate from Grove Park and heading A20/M20 - I guess there must be some services we can aim for on the M20.

What time shall we aim for?

Also what time have you booked the Pit Stop for?

Kev


----------



## scoTTy

I'm relieved to say I got my Pitstop pack and my Audi camping pack today.

It's nice when you've actually got the car access permit and know where you're meant to be going! :roll: 

The only thing I haven't got is ..... my car! It's in the dealers being checked as it needs constant steering corrections when travelling at speed.

They've had it today and kept it. There's a nice grey RS4 avant in there so if mines not ready I may have to have it for a 4 day gentle test drive.... I wish! :?


----------



## thebears

KevtoTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are we meeting Dale? (Assuming you want to!)
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev defo up for meeting, where are you? I'll probably go north around the M25 over the dartford crossing to Dover? How about you?
> 
> Also booked the pit stop just for a look see :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dale
> 
> I'll be picking up my mate from Grove Park and heading A20/M20 - I guess there must be some services we can aim for on the M20.
> 
> What time shall we aim for?
> 
> Also what time have you booked the Pit Stop for?
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

Kev



> MAIDSTONE SERVICES - SERVICE AREA - Junction 8 M20 Motorway
> 
> MAIDSTONE SERVICES
> Chain: ROADCHEF
> HOLLINGBOURNE, MAIDSTONE, KENT. ME17 1SS
> Tel: 01622 739647
> 
> Facilities
> BARCLAYS, ABBEY NATIONAL CASH MACHINES, AMUSEMENTS, RESTAURANT, WIMPY, SHOP, TOURIST INFORMATION, TRAVEL INN, TOILETS INCLUDING DISABLED & BABY CHANGING FACILITIES, SHOWER, ESSO FUEL.
> 
> Directions
> FOLLOW SIGNS FROM ROUNDABOUT.
> 
> Please remember to mention 5minutesaway when you visit any of the places listed.


Meet here then if you like. I'm aiming to leave Hemel at 11 when I pick one of the several Daves' on this trip up! I would say we could be there for 12.30, we would need to be away for 12.50 as its an 45mins still(ish) to Dover and we need to check in for 13.50 latest.

As for the pit stop I'm booked for the 1-7pm slot, I reckon we can hit that for 7pm, leave for 8pm and be in the camp for the 10-12 practice session.

Also to all? Would you take the Toll or the N183, the guide with today's info seams to think that your better enjoying the drive and the scenery on the N road is much better what do you all think?

So So excited. I'm going to stop eating now to enjoy all that food on the menu!!


----------



## KevtoTTy

thebears said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are we meeting Dale? (Assuming you want to!)
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev defo up for meeting, where are you? I'll probably go north around the M25 over the dartford crossing to Dover? How about you?
> 
> Also booked the pit stop just for a look see :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dale
> 
> I'll be picking up my mate from Grove Park and heading A20/M20 - I guess there must be some services we can aim for on the M20.
> 
> What time shall we aim for?
> 
> Also what time have you booked the Pit Stop for?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAIDSTONE SERVICES - SERVICE AREA - Junction 8 M20 Motorway
> 
> MAIDSTONE SERVICES
> Chain: ROADCHEF
> HOLLINGBOURNE, MAIDSTONE, KENT. ME17 1SS
> Tel: 01622 739647
> 
> Facilities
> BARCLAYS, ABBEY NATIONAL CASH MACHINES, AMUSEMENTS, RESTAURANT, WIMPY, SHOP, TOURIST INFORMATION, TRAVEL INN, TOILETS INCLUDING DISABLED & BABY CHANGING FACILITIES, SHOWER, ESSO FUEL.
> 
> Directions
> FOLLOW SIGNS FROM ROUNDABOUT.
> 
> Please remember to mention 5minutesaway when you visit any of the places listed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meet here then if you like. I'm aiming to leave Hemel at 11 when I pick one of the several Daves' on this trip up! I would say we could be there for 12.30, we would need to be away for 12.50 as its an 45mins still(ish) to Dover and we need to check in for 13.50 latest.
> 
> As for the pit stop I'm booked for the 1-7pm slot, I reckon we can hit that for 7pm, leave for 8pm and be in the camp for the 10-12 practice session.
> 
> Also to all? Would you take the Toll or the N183, the guide with today's info seams to think that your better enjoying the drive and the scenery on the N road is much better what do you all think?
> 
> So So excited. I'm going to stop eating now to enjoy all that food on the menu!!
Click to expand...

Dale

Sounds good to me.

I have a 'BASIC' ticket so need to be checking in at least 45 mins prior to departure (13:35) so we need to have the briefest stop at the services!

N183 would be my preference!

Kev


----------



## TThriller

KevtoTTy said:


> N183 would be my preference!
> 
> Kev


Assuming you actually mean the N138, that would be a good plan Kev.

I would suggest using the motorway (it is tolled) to make best time down to the Pit-stop near Rouen. If you have the time, it's a much nicer drive down the old road from Rouen to Le Mans. You would also get to see some of French life and stop off at a few road-side cafes 

Oh, I managed to stick the rear spoiler back on last night, so it will have had 48hrs to cure before we set off for Newhaven tomorrow evening.

Look forward to welcoming you at all at the campsite 8)

Dave


----------



## thebears

Kev

I think were going to push it to hit the audi pit stop for 7pm!

Confir with Dave, use the Toll to the pit stop then the N138 to Le Man for a more scenic drive.

I'll try and get to M20 Jct 8 for 12.30. As soon as I/or you are there call.

Its only a few days now! What is the weather going to do?

Dale


----------



## phodge

You know it's nearly time to go when the GB stickers go on the numberplate!


----------



## thebears

phodge said:


> You know it's nearly time to go when the GB stickers go on the numberplate!


Check, magnetic GB removed from the fridge!


----------



## scoTTy

You guys are meeting at Maidstone at lunch time. 

I'm gonna be there at 6:00am 

p.s. I'll nick all the Pit Stop goodies before you get there :wink:


----------



## TThriller

scoTTy said:


> You guys are meeting at Maidstone at lunch time.
> 
> I'm gonna be there at 6:00am
> 
> p.s. I'll nick all the Pit Stop goodies before you get there :wink:


Oh no you won't!!! I'll beat you to it by hours: should be there 8am Thursday.

See you all at the campsite: there'll be plenty of beer there when I get there, dunno about when the rest of you turn up though


----------



## ttvic

Dave

Save a pint for me

PS Everyone have a good and safe trip down to Le Mans


----------



## thebears

scoTTy said:


> You guys are meeting at Maidstone at lunch time.
> 
> I'm gonna be there at 6:00am
> 
> p.s. I'll nick all the Pit Stop goodies before you get there :wink:


Nick some for me, why surprised that were meeting at lunchtime, our crossing is 2.20pm on the hoverspeed.

Just means we hit the camp a little later!


----------



## ttvic

thebears said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are meeting at Maidstone at lunch time.
> 
> I'm gonna be there at 6:00am
> 
> p.s. I'll nick all the Pit Stop goodies before you get there :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Nick some for me, why surprised that were meeting at lunchtime, our crossing is 2.20pm on the hoverspeed.
> 
> Just means we hit the camp a little later!
Click to expand...

I think you are on Speed Ferries as Hoverspeed went bust over a year ago.


----------



## thebears

ttvic said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are meeting at Maidstone at lunch time.
> 
> I'm gonna be there at 6:00am
> 
> p.s. I'll nick all the Pit Stop goodies before you get there :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Nick some for me, why surprised that were meeting at lunchtime, our crossing is 2.20pm on the hoverspeed.
> 
> Just means we hit the camp a little later!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are on Speed Ferries as Hoverspeed went bust over a year ago.
Click to expand...

Same ship different badge


----------



## scoTTy

I wasn't surprised. I was jealous. I've got to get up in 5 hours! :lol:


----------



## thebears

Leaving in 1hr30 and counting, if the sun breaks out I'm even going topless! :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy

As you appear to be up - leave early! :wink:

See you at the M20 services BEFORE 12:30! 

Kev


----------



## ttvic

Just got back to Holland 470miles in 6 hours.

Great weekend even with the rain, and can it rain in France

Big thanks to Audi UK for looking after us so well once again.

PS How is the head Penny????


----------



## thebears

And the winning car is.....

....

...

...










Taken at the start of the race 

Plenty more to come once i have sorted through them.

Great trip, thanks to Audi the hospitality was excellent. For next year we need more support from the TTOC to make it a really great TT owners event. My suggestion have been made to the reps.

Great to meet some new faces, have a fantastic drive, see some superb cars and get very drunk.

Will post more pics later.

Dale


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> ....and get very drunk.
> 
> *Will post more pis later*.
> 
> Dale


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thebears

:lol:  :lol:

Very [smiley=zzz.gif] , didn't get in till 2.45 this morning


----------



## phodge

The head's fine thanks! Why wouldn't it be...?? :wink:

A great weekend. Even the weather couldn't spoil it, and didn't it try!!

It was great to see you all, old faces and new. And a big thanks to Audi UK - they can treat their customers properly when they try....


----------



## thebears

phodge said:


> The head's fine thanks! Why wouldn't it be...?? :wink:
> 
> A great weekend. Even the weather couldn't spoil it, and didn't it try!!
> 
> It was great to see you all, old faces and new. And a big thanks to Audi UK - they can treat their customers properly when they try....


My text said


> they have ran out of wine


 

Great to spend the weekend with you out there, hope the drive home was better than ours!


----------



## phodge

thebears said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The head's fine thanks! Why wouldn't it be...?? :wink:
> 
> A great weekend. Even the weather couldn't spoil it, and didn't it try!!
> 
> It was great to see you all, old faces and new. And a big thanks to Audi UK - they can treat their customers properly when they try....
> 
> 
> 
> My text said
> 
> 
> 
> they have ran out of wine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great to spend the weekend with you out there, hope the drive home was better than ours!
Click to expand...

Apparently I managed to get through another two bottles after that!

Drive home was OK. Tolls at Rouen where busy again, lost 30 mins there. Just made it to the ferry in time!

And your tent was taken down not long after you left.....so there was no tent hopping going on..... :lol:


----------



## ttvic

thebears said:


> :lol:  :lol:
> 
> Very [smiley=zzz.gif] , didn't get in till 2.45 this morning


Dale

Dave Penny and I had to drink the bar dry last night I think Penny won


----------



## scoTTy

Good to see you all although I think 9 outta 10 times I was either pi55ed, very pi55ed or hung over. Sorry for ignoring you. I have no recollection of even seeing you guys 

Also sorry for not finding out the time the Pit Stop shut. It was only when I got home that I realised I should have found out. The sms about did I find out now makes sense. I was relieved you found it open.

A great trip and Audi did us proud both on and off track.

I can't believe how few TT'ers were up for this trip! :roll: More fool them coz those of us there had a blinding experience!

Many many thanks to everyone for adding to the trip. Special thanks to TThriller and Yogibear for their help in arranging it. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thebears

scoTTy said:


> Good to see you all although I think 9 outta 10 times I was either pi55ed, very pi55ed or hung over. Sorry for ignoring you. I have no recollection of even seeing you guys
> 
> Also sorry for not finding out the time the Pit Stop shut. It was only when I got home that I realised I should have found out. The sms about did I find out now makes sense. I was relieved you found it open.
> 
> A great trip and Audi did us proud both on and off track.
> 
> I can't believe how few TT'ers were up for this trip! :roll: More fool them coz those of us there had a blinding experience!
> 
> Many many thanks to everyone for adding to the trip. Special thanks to TThriller and Yogibear for their help in arranging it. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


ScoTTy glad your back ok. As for the pi55ed and more pi55ed this did'nt help........










No probs about the pitstop, we rang and asked them to stay open, as you say it was well worth it, just for the massage


----------



## scoTTy

:roll: :lol: Thanks mate! One of my better pics obviously! :lol:


----------



## thebears

scoTTy said:


> :roll: :lol: Thanks mate! One of my better pics obviously! :lol:


No probs :wink:


----------



## ttvic

scoTTy said:


> I can't believe how few TT'ers were up for this trip! :roll: More fool them coz those of us there had a blinding experience!


It would seem that TT Owners are just not in to Motor Sport, out of all the cars I saw on the way down or back TT rank joint last, 
My order of cars would be

1st Porsche 
2nd Aston Martin 
3rd TVR
4th Lotus
5th Ferrari
6th Lambo
7th Jaguar

20th TT

Even on the Audi camp site their was on Eight TT, Six of which where TTOC Members and that was out of 120 cars.

I can see Audi only wanting RS4 /Q7 on their camp site next year.

Well those TT Owners that did attend all had a great time and I am sure we will all be going back next year for another drunken weekend of noise and speed.

Might be time to get a Porker


----------



## thebears

ttvic said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how few TT'ers were up for this trip! :roll: More fool them coz those of us there had a blinding experience!
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem that TT Owners are just not in to Motor Sport, out of all the cars I saw on the way down or back TT rank joint last,
> My order of cars would be
> 
> 1st Porsche
> 2nd Aston Martin
> 3rd TVR
> 4th Lotus
> 5th Ferrari
> 6th Lambo
> 7th Jaguar
> 
> 20th TT
> 
> Even on the Audi camp site their was on Eight TT, Six of which where TTOC Members and that was out of 120 cars.
> 
> I can see Audi only wanting RS4 /Q7 on their camp site next year.
> 
> Well those TT Owners that did attend all had a great time and I am sure we will all be going back next year for another drunken weekend of noise and speed.
> 
> Might be time to get a Porker
Click to expand...

I agree, TT turn out was pretty poor. On the way back i was following a Black TT for a while, didnt even get any recognition at all when i blatted it past.

What was funny was the short run with two Evo's up to some silly speeds then i realised life's to short and backed off. Only to find the pair of them pulled by the gendarmes 2miles up the road 

I saw more ferrari's, than anything else.

If Audi do it again, i'll be there again. 8)


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Well i think we are all back home now and can i just say thanks to all who came and what a great weekend it was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know it is a little expensive for a camping trip but once you have been once you know you get your moneys worth.

Will post up some picks later but once again thanks and now you have been once i will expect to see you all next year :wink:

PS great pictures dale 8)

Who said men cant do more than one thing at once, kev is playing with his camera, listening to the radio, thinking what beer to have tonight and last but not least that woman in the row infront has a great cleavage :wink: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

For those on the trip you may have seen a blue car parked up on the roadside as you walked from the campsite to the bridge.

I've been catching up on the Gareth Jones On Speed podcast (including Sniff Petrol) and found this clip.

It seems we weren't the only people to notice this class car :

1Mb WAV file

:lol:


----------



## TThriller

scoTTy said:


> For those on the trip you may have seen a blue car parked up on the roadside as you walked from the campsite to the bridge.
> 
> I've been catching up on the Gareth Jones On Speed podcast (including Sniff Petrol) and found this clip.
> 
> It seems we weren't the only people to notice this class car :
> 
> 1Mb WAV file
> 
> :lol:


My DivX and WM11 both say the file has no video content.


----------



## scoTTy

Are you used to video from a WAV file then? :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy

TThriller said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those on the trip you may have seen a blue car parked up on the roadside as you walked from the campsite to the bridge.
> 
> I've been catching up on the Gareth Jones On Speed podcast (including Sniff Petrol) and found this clip.
> 
> It seems we weren't the only people to notice this class car :
> 
> 1Mb WAV file
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> My DivX and WM11 both say the file has no video content.
Click to expand...

Only Audio for me....................... but I do recall the car in question :lol:


----------



## thebears

ditto


----------



## NormStrm

thebears said:


> ditto


Who do you think you are - Patrick Swayze (Ghost) :lol: 









Bit of info as well.



> Definition of: podcast
> 
> (iPOD broadCAST) An *audio *broadcast that has been converted to an MP3 file or other audio file format for playback in a digital music player or computer. The "pod" in podcast was coined from "iPod," the predominant portable, digital music player, and although podcasts are mostly verbal, they may contain music.


----------



## thebears

smart [email protected]


----------



## KevtoTTy

thebears said:


> smart [email protected]


ditto :lol: :-*


----------



## NormStrm

KevtoTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> smart [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ditto :lol: :-*
Click to expand...

    :-*


----------

